# Wildfire Shrug Pattern



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

here is the pattern for the wildfire shrug posted in the pictures section. i would love to see any that are done by others.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful pattern!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

My daughter wants a shrug for her prom dress now that I know it looks like , I I am going to try your pattern. Was it hard? She is only 5'6 110 pounds


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Great shrug. Hey we are missing you ar the knitting group. Nina


----------



## naturenitter (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I have the perfect yarn for this pattern and shall start it as soon as I complete one of the other WIP I have going. Will post a photo for you when it's done. Love the yarn that you have done yours in :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't find the picture.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

deercreek said:


> My daughter wants a shrug for her prom dress now that I know it looks like , I I am going to try your pattern. Was it hard? She is only 5'6 110 pounds


Measure her across the back from wrist to wrist. then use this formula for number of stitches to cast on:

Finished measurement times yarn gauge = stitches cast on. this is how to adjust the pattern.
please send a photo of your finished work.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Frog Empress said:


> here is the pattern for the wildfire shrug posted in the pictures section. i would love to see any that are done by others.


to adjust this pattern for different sizes follow this formula;

measure across the back from wrist to wrist. take this measurement and multiple by the gauge of the yarn you are using. the final number is the number of stitches to be cast on. if you come up with an odd number of stitches add or subtract 1 to get an even number. you need an even number to get the correct width on the 1 x 1 ribbing edge. hope this helps.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> Great shrug. Hey we are missing you ar the knitting group. Nina


not able to get to the group for many reasons.i miss the group too. it is just too painful for me to sit up for 2 hours. i am always home if anyone would like to come by and knit and visit. :thumbup:


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

What a perfect solution for a bed jacket if one knits in bed at night.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Catnip1948 said:


> What a perfect solution for a bed jacket if one knits in bed at night.


thank you.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

It it under the topic "Adult Shrug"? 
DotD


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Knuttyknitter941 said:


> It it under the topic "Adult Shrug"?
> DotD


don't understand what you mean here. if you mean a photo of the wildfire shrug, it is in the photos section listed as wildfire shrug.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165329-1.html

click this link.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

gracieanne said:


> Can't find the picture.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165329-1.html

click this link.


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

deercreek said:


> My daughter wants a shrug for her prom dress now that I know it looks like , I I am going to try your pattern. Was it hard? She is only 5'6 110 pounds


the pattern is very easy. i posted instructions for adjusting the pattern and figuring cast on stitches, in this topic.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Frog Empress said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-165329-1.html
> 
> click this link.


Thank you Frog Empress. It's lovely!
I think we don't all get the very same daily digest. :roll:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

what sizes will this fit?


----------



## Frog Empress (Dec 18, 2012)

Erma said:


> what sizes will this fit?


i am a 2X. however this pattern is easily adjustable. this is just a rectangle. so measure the length from wrist to wrist across the back. then decide how wide you want the back. remember that the back width will be the same measurement at the wrists. so if you don't want really puffy sleeves don't make the back really wide. to figure the cast on stitches - finished measurement (width) times yarn's gauge = stitches to cast on. if you have an odd number result, round up/down by 1 to get an even number in order to have the correct number of stitches for the 1 x 1 ribbing edge. hope this helps.


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you. I too am a 2X.


----------

